# الاستراتيجية العامة لمواجهة حوادث الطائرات



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الى المهتمين بمجال الدفاع المدنى أو الحماية المدنية وعلاقة هذا المجال بالتدخل فى حوادث الطائرات 
‎http://www.9m.com/upload/17-8-2006/0.683280115588.jpg
تحياتى لكم 
كتاب الاستراتيجية العامة لمواجهة حوادث الطائرات - عمليات الانقاذ ومكافحة‎ ‎الحرائق _ إعداد طارق الجمال - ‏‏( الجمــال 128 ) - مصر‎ 
‎ 
ويناقش الكتاب الأتى‎ : 
‎ 
الباب الأول وقاية الطائرات‎ 
‏ الفصل الأول الطائرة‏‎ 
الفصل الثانى‎ ‎ تصميم وإنشاء الطائرات‎ 
الفصل الثالث وسائل تأمين الطائرات من خطر‎ ‎الحريق‎ 
الفصل الرابع الإنذارالالى والإطفاء التلقائي‎ 
الفصل الخامس تأمين‎ ‎ووقاية الطائرات‎ 
‎ 
الباب الثاني إستعدادات المطارات‎ 
الفصل الاول اعتبارات‎ ‎تحديد درجة المطار‎ 
الفصل الثانى استعدادات الإطفاء والإنقاذ بالمطارات‎ 
الفصل‎ ‎الثالث محطات إطفاء الحرائق ‏‎ 
الفصل الرابع وسائل الاتصال ونظام‎ ‎الإنذار‎ 
‎ 
الباب الثالث تجهيزات الإطفاء‎ 
الفصل الاول سيارات الإطفاء‎ ‎والإنقاذ‎ 
الفصل الثانى ملابس الوقاية من الحريق وأجهزة التنفس‎ 
الفصل الثالث‎ ‎الوسائط الإطفائية‎ 
‎ 
الباب الرابع التخطيط للمواجهة ‏‎ 
الفصل الاول‎ ‎التدريب‎ 
الفصل الثانى خطة الطوارئ‎ 
الفصل الثالث أسس التخطيط لنجاح خطة‎ ‎الإنقاذ والإطفاء بالمطارات‏‎ 
‎ 
الباب الخامس المواجهة‎ 
الفصل الأول فرش‎ ‎المدارج بالرغاوى‎ 
الفصل الثانى حوادث الطائرات‎ 
الفصل الثالث طرق مكافحة حرائق‎ ‎الطائرات‎ 
الفصل الرابع أعمال الإنقاذ بالطائرات‎ 
‎ 
هذا الكتاب‎ 
تم فيه‎ ‎مناقشة الموضوعات المذكورة عاليه فى 385 صفحة , وتم تدعيمه بصور عديدة غالبيتها‎ ‎بالالوان , ‏للوصول بالوصف بقدر الامكان الى الواقع‎ 
‎ 
هذا الكتاب‎ 
يناقش‎ ‎كافة عمليات التدخل فى الحوادث المختلفة المتعلقة بالطائرات على الارض , وأيضا دور‎ ‎كل من الجهات ‏المشاركة فى خطط الطوارئ‎


----------



## ابوعبداللة6666 (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام للجميع . ارجو افادتي للحصول على كتاب الاستراتيجية العامة لمواجهة حوادث الطائرات -


----------

